# DM seeks players in Orlando, FL



## LifebaneSoulshadow (Apr 28, 2004)

33yr old professional seeks other gamers to put together a group in Orlando, FL.  I have a campaign ready to run and would DM the group, but I am willing to discuss it amongst the others I find to decide the details of who is DM’ing and running the 1st campaign.  (In other words it’s open to discussion)  My purpose in posting this is to find other players that are interested in playing and interview them to try to find individuals that would be a good ‘fit’ with the group.

The campaign setting if I DM mine is based in Forgotten Realms and features a classic series of modules from 1st edition brought current and completely reworked plot wise.  It is significantly different that even if you played the originals it would seem like an entirely new world and campaign.  (with just a touch of the original to strike up some fond nostalgia as we go along)  The campaign DOES change and adjust based on what the characters do.  Character backgrounds affect the storyline and what direction things go in as well as decisions the players make on a game by game basis.  The characters will likely be starting at 5th level and progressing up (in theory) to epic levels eventually.  The storyline already prepared supports 20+ level play, but it would be a pretty lengthy campaign.  The details as to which modules I am keeping in confidence to discourage meta-gaming.  

Game location is still pending.  In 1 month I move into downtown and will have room to host there.  However as I locate others if someone else offers to host, that’s fine too.  (suitable environment to game and few to no distractions being important)  We could conceivably start sooner, situation depending.  (I'm in Metro-west currently, if I host.)

Game times we are looking at are Friday evenings bi-weekly probably starting at 6 or 7pm and ending probably around midnight.  One gamer I’ve already contacted suggested doing a game on the in between weeks, so we could game each week on Fridays (different campaigns), which I’m certainly interested in.  Once I locate others it’s something we’ll discuss and make a final decision on.

The game will probably be starting in around 1 month (end of May/beginning of June), as I take this time to locate and meet those that we will potentially play with.  Aspects that are important to me are maturity, sense of humor, availability, decently developed social skills, knowledge or willingness to learn/use version 3.5 D&D actual rules and a good mix as far as gaming style.  What I mean by gaming style is that some people prefer a game that is mostly to all hack and slash, some mostly or all roleplaying and some a mix of both.  I am looking for players that are somewhere in the middle.  I also mention learning/using the rules for v3.5 D&D, because in the past I’ve met and gamed with individuals that either hated the system or didn’t know how to play it.  I’m not a rules lawyer, nor do I enjoy gaming with those that are, but I do expect people to know how to make their own character and have a reasonable understanding of the game.

Mark Lewis    Email:  mindreavertp@hotmail.com


----------



## LifebaneSoulshadow (May 1, 2004)

<*bump*>


----------



## LifebaneSoulshadow (May 5, 2004)

<*bump*>


----------



## LifebaneSoulshadow (May 10, 2004)

*1 spot left in gaming group.*

Looking for 1 more player to fill the last spot in group.  (already have 4 others)   The game is still scheduled to be Friday evenings (biweekly currently looks likely) using D&D version 3.5 rules.  

Please send an email if interested as I will contact via phone and interview 1st come/1st serve till I find a good match.

Lifebane Soulshadow *


----------



## LifebaneSoulshadow (May 12, 2004)

Still have 1 opening left.


----------

